# Military Landscapes



## SR KARALIS

Thread dedicated to the military railway

if you have material...post it =)


Nazi railroad-World War II


----------



## Big Ed

Nice, you have any pictures? :smilie_daumenpos:

we have a member who had a nice layout like that.

Then he got hit by a storm. 

I will see if I can find it.


----------



## Big Ed

I can't find it right now, maybe someone else knows where it is.
I think it was HO. And it was an Australian member I think.

When I get more time I will look if no one else posts it.


----------



## SR KARALIS

ok 
I unfortunately I only have these pictures that I found in the web, I really like military scenarios


----------



## Big Ed

Hey I lucked it out and found them,

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/search.php?searchid=836672

Go through his threads.


----------



## Big Ed

Link does nothing!

Check out this members threads,


bakkers2005

These are most of the threads he had on them.

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=5373


http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=5363



http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=5185



http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=5185





This is what happened to him,

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=6440


----------



## Big Ed

I don't know but this site is _ _ _ _ _ _ up!

I go back and click on the links above and have to log back in to see the pictures!:smilie_daumenneg:

I wish someone could figure out the sites problems!:smokin:

SR to see the pictures when you click on them you might have to log in again in the tab they open with. :smilie_daumenneg:


----------



## SR KARALIS

I saved the photo,his work is spectacular,
I'm sorry for what happened, I hope he has recreated some other masterpiece

IT'S FANTASTIC!!


----------



## SR KARALIS




----------



## Big Ed

Here is a couple more pictures from his threads. I didn't post a link for all his threads.

If you go to the members list and click, then go to the B's and click, then go to posts and click, Bakers name should be at the bottom. 

The way I told you is an easier way to find someones name in the members list as there are a lot of B's and 75% of them have no posts so you would have to go through a lot of B's to find him.. Bakers has posts so you can find him quicker that way. 
After you find his name click on it, then click statistics, then click threads. You can then pick out his threads to read.
The only reason I need to tell you all of this is because I tried to link him here directly so all you have to do is click on his name, BUT THE @#$!%$^@& SITE IS NOT COOPERATING! :smilie_daumenneg: Sometimes things work here and other times they don't. :smokin: ( I know John they work for you.) hwell:

I thought that maybe you would like to read some of his threads?

I seem to remember one more member that was building an Army base, maybe I can find that for you too. I will try.

Maybe someone else reading this might know where it is?:dunno:
We have a lot of shy/quiet members I guess?

Some may look the same but they are different shots.
And the one black and white he took to make it look like an old picture.

See the blown up trestle?:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Big Ed

I don't know if you saw these.

Just some of his hand written plans, has names of the spots he was modeling.
I thought you might be interested in knowing the names. :smokin:


----------



## SR KARALIS

Thank you for all the info, I see with pleasure that here is someone who likes the military and builds railways in style, hope to see more of the great achievements.
I'd like to be able to accomplish, but I can not for reasons of space and retrieve material is very expensive, I'll see what I can do in my small


----------



## Big Ed

SR KARALIS said:


> Thank you for all the info, I see with pleasure that here is someone who likes the military and builds railways in style, hope to see more of the great achievements.
> I'd like to be able to accomplish, but I can not for reasons of space and retrieve material is very expensive, I'll see what I can do in my small


Maybe N scale would be better for you?


----------



## SR KARALIS

big ed said:


> Maybe N scale would be better for you?


for sure but now I have only H0 by Lima old school
later maybe take something in N


----------

